
Google Chrome Has a Nasty Surprise - everdev
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/07/14/google-chrome-ram-memory-consumption-spectre-security-upgrade-windows-mac-linux-chromeos/
======
mtgx
Blame Intel for the "nasty surprise" it had in its chips.

It's not just Google that have to fix Intel's flaw with software changes that
degrade performance, but all platform and app developers (that care about
their users' security).

